# PSU Just Exploded... What Should i Get?



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

the fireworks were impressive but my default 800w solytech psu that came with the case couldnt handle my GTX 570 folding and HD7970 gaming at the same time.... any recocmmendations for my setup? budget 220 and read my system specs to see what i have + the gtx 570

EDIT:
ordered a SeaSonic Platinum 1000W, thanks everyone for the suggestions,


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 6, 2012)

pics or GTFO.

seasonic ones are solid. but im no PSU expert. im just interested in the pics


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 6, 2012)

Quick little guided search for some probable good options.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007657+4017+600112163+600014024&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=58&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=


----------



## natr0n (Dec 6, 2012)

corsair are good. some are oem seasonic

seasonic labeled guaranteed quality.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

You were easily pushing 700 watts or higher. maybe close to 800 watts. 

Seasonic X 1250 is $250


Corsair AX 1000 is $199 US


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 6, 2012)

I like my Ocz 850w ZX... If you can find it on rebate for $130 - $140 get it!

Everybody here is gonna suggest seasonic or corsair. They are overhyped IMO


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> pics or GTFO.
> 
> seasonic ones are solid. but im no PSU expert. im just interested in the pics



i was too dazed in watching the the gun bang flashes to even  know to turn off the pc,  at first i thought it was my cat scratching at my chair, it popped some more then i actually seen like sparks, looked like a light bulb blowing out, fricken crazy! then my pc turned off and i said oh fuck....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 6, 2012)

hopefully No Other Damage.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> hopefully No Other Damage.



yeah no shit, to much cost if everything died with it


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 6, 2012)

Our prayers are with you hoping that nothing else is dead.

I trust Seasonic and Corsair AX. Only those 2 cards would go well over 500W


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

Someone should sticky this thread for all the idiots who come to TPU asking what they should upgrade first and they have a no name PSU and ignore older members advice to upgrade the PSU before anything. Or the jackasses who say the PSU is not that important.

Not talking to you T4C. Just saying in general. Man I hope you didnt lose anything.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 6, 2012)

and... that is why we TPU users never use PSUs that come with cases cause they are pure junk. as said before, hope nothing else is damaged. god bless you sir!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2012)

I only look for PSUs that are 80Plus Gold rated or higher (if I can afford them), as having high efficiency seems to be a barrier to most of these no-name companies. Rosewill power supplies are a mixed bag because they have so many OEMs fulfill their orders, but my Capstone 550w is internally a Super Flower (although Rosewill seems to like Teapo caps a lot, which are alright these days but aren't as nice as Japanese caps). 

This one was a $99 several times recently. Design's been around for a few years but is excellent. SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ...

Other than that, I'm tempted to test out those digital Corsair PSUs by Flextronics, but the price of them is rather ridiculous.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i was to dazed in watching the the gun bang flashes to even know to turn off the pc, at first i thought it was my cat scratching at my chair, it did it more then i actually seen like sparks, looked like a light bulb blowing out, fricken crazy! then my pc turned off and i said oh fuck....



Picture an oncoming train at a RR crossing, car is dead and the seatbelt won't unbuckle.

Anyway... like everyone else's morbid hardware self-destruction curiosity, I WANT SOME PICTURES TOO!  

And, yes too, hope you didn't suffer collateral damage.  I lost a motherboard to a faulty Hiper PSU.


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Someone should sticky this thread for all the idiots who come to TPU asking what they should upgrade first and they have a no name PSU and ignore older members advice to upgrade the PSU before anything. Or the jackasses who say the PSU is not that important.
> 
> Not talking to you T4C. Just saying in general. Man I hope you didnt lose anything.



Its important but you dont need a high end unit, unless you want to. PSU elitists are just as bad imo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

Frick said:


> Its important but you dont need a high end unit, unless you want to. PSU elitists are just as bad imo.



No I agree. You don't need a 1000w PSU. You just need a high quility PSU period. Most people don't need more then 650w on TPU.


----------



## Omnisome (Dec 6, 2012)

You were running  an AMD card and an nVidia card at  the same time???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

Omnisome said:


> You were running  an AMD card and an nVidia card at  the same time???



And? There is no issue with that for what he was doing.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I agree. You don't need a 1000w PSU. You just need a high quility PSU period. Most people don't need more then 650w on TPU.



Yep, I'm fine with my 550w for my Sys Specs rig. Might want a little more for the 7970 but it seems sufficient for me.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 6, 2012)

PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk II 950W High Perf...

PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk II 750W High Perf...


The 750's will put out close to 900W anyway.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

the mobo i actually might nto care about because i may be gettign one for christmas, what are the chances that my ssd's and hdd's and video cards blew out too?

im on teh forum using my server pc btw lol which is ALOT weaker then my gaming pc that exploded

Server PC: Pentium 4 HT 3.2 GHz 478pin northwood
2GB DDR-400
2x 500gb hdds
AMD Radeon HD 4350 PCI <-- haha no pci-e slots


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> the mobo i actually might nto care about because i may be gettign one for christmas, what are the chances that my ssd's and hdd's and vide ocards blew out too?



GPU's very good chance.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> GPU's very good chance.



fml wtf very good chance is like 90%?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think it would also depend on which side of the PSU the failure occurred. I'm no PSU expert, but I'm going to guess the primary (high voltage) side went if it was able to run for a while when it was "popping." Usually when you short the DC side the unit will instantly shut off, but who knows with these off-brand units.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2012)

You cant say the GPUs are more likely to fail with the psu over any other component,the truth is anything powered by the line that blew out is at risk of failing. Honestly I bet your PSU went out but didnt take anything else with it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> fml wtf very good chance is like 90%?



Its a 50/50 chance you lost everything including the RAM and CPU. It all depends if the "kill switch" circuit tripped before the damage was done. Somehow I think you are screwed since it turned off after the fireworks.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2012)

Have any free SATA ports on your "server" to test your drives? Might as well get that out of the way and start figuring out what (if anything) got taken out.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Have any free SATA ports on your "server" to test your drives? Might as well get that out of the way and start figuring out what (if anything) got taken out.



nope its old school just pata and pci


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2012)

Bummer. Since you said the fireworks were pretty good I think I'll stand by my guess that the primary side blew as it typically operates at 400V. Good luck with your stuff and while any PSU can catastrophically fail, this should be a reminder to stay away from cheap PSUs for anything you really care about. Gave my mom my Seasonic X750 even though she just has an FX-8150 and a GT 440 because her computer runs a RAID 5 array with lots of backups and stuff we absolutely do not want to lose.


----------



## EiSFX (Dec 6, 2012)

What about the motherboard does your server PSU have the right connections to test it if so you might be able to test the motherboard and ram with your server PSU


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 6, 2012)

NZXT have AMAZING psu's they are really little gems


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Someone should sticky this thread for all the idiots who come to TPU asking what they should upgrade first and they have a no name PSU and ignore older members advice to upgrade the PSU before anything. Or the jackasses who say the PSU is not that important.
> 
> Not talking to you T4C. Just saying in general. Man I hope you didnt lose anything.



I have had excellent PSUs fail also.  It is probably better to do research on a model rather than a brand.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I have had excellent PSUs fail also.  It is probably better to do research on a model rather than a brand.



Of course. I wasn't saying one brand or another. Just a GOOD PSU. The PSU could be made by the Nigerian cub scouts. I don't care if its high quality.


----------



## anoobarak (Dec 6, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I have had excellent PSUs fail also.  It is probably better to do research on a model rather than a brand.



Higher-end PSU's will protect the system when the PSU itself fails though. All those additional protection systems pay off eventually.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> You were easily pushing 700 watts or higher. maybe close to 800 watts.
> 
> Seasonic X 1250 is $250
> 
> ...


No.

3770K @ 4.9GHz 1.5v
2 7970's @ 1200/1800 1,3x volts (maybe 1700, the clocks I almost beat your 3 cards with in 3d11, LOL!)

= 735W AT THE WALL (PEAK) with a 90% efficient PSU...(so ~660W at the PSU - his clocks he is obviously using less power)

Think about it for a second. Power on these cards are 210W? *20% power limit increase = 250W MAX each. CPU is 77W and I wouldnt imagine breaks 100W at the wall at his settings...

Seasonic X750 (or Corsair AX) would be perfect, or 850W if you are a paranoid android. A 1.2KW PSU for that setup is just throwing money down the toilet to me.

As far as a link for quality PSU's we have this: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=589708


----------



## Mike0409 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've had good results from Thermaltake Toughpower, Enermax, and Antec.  My longest lasting PSU was from Silverstone, lasted a good 6 years of heavy use before popping.

I'm currently running a Enermax 1200 and it's been great, nice and quiet.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

i want that seasonic platinum 1000w, everyone gives it the best score out of every other 1kw psu...


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

That is what I was(am) rocking on my benching rig... quite solid.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 6, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> No.
> 
> 3770K @ 4.9GHz 1.5v
> 2 7970's @ 1200/1800 1,3x volts (maybe 1700, the clocks I almost beat your 3 cards with in 3d11, LOL!)
> ...








This was all I thought of when I saw your post


----------



## McSteel (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm joining Jstn7477 in assuming that the primary went out. It's usually the bias resistors and primary switchers that go down in flames. When the primary dies, in most cases the secondary simply loses power, and from the attached components' standpoint, the power supply appears to fade out into off-state. I don't think you lost anything but the PSU here.

For your configuration, I'd go with the X-850 and call it a day.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

a true 850w quality psu is def enough, 750w not really as you would be running it closer to 100% than you want to. I would suggest you look at jonnyguru.com for psu reviews. I personally like that xfx 80 plus silver 750/850w ones or the hx850. use them as an example of what you would want for a power supply


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> a true 850w quality psu is def enough, 750w not really as you would be running it close to 100%. I would suggest you look at jonnyguru.com for psu reviews. I personally like that xfx 80 plus silver 750/850w ones or the hx850. use them as an example of what you would want for a power supply


I just went over the numbers...

660W of 750W is 88% of capacity.... and his clocks all around were less. I would have to imagine no more than 600W (id venture to guess 500W actual really) actual at his settings putting that at 80%. Perfectly fine. My X-750 didnt even spin up audibly rocking a load like that (that was 2 580's though).

As another reference point, 4GHz CPU(1.2v) and 1180/1500 clocks... 508W at the wall in 3D11.

Also, that link I provided, the PSU's come from only approved sites, JG, [H], and OCF itself since they test properly (actually I think TPU is in there too).







> For your configuration, I'd go with the X-850 and call it a day.


+1


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I agree. You don't need a 1000w PSU. You just need a high quility PSU period. Most people don't need more then 650w on TPU.



Again it depends on what you mean. A Corsair AX 650 or a Platimax or a Seasonix X-650 or something would sure be sweet but a Corsair CX/GS or Seasonic S12-II does the job.



Steevo said:


> The 750's will put out close to 900W anyway.



Please don't buy PSU's based on that. It's not certain it will and it's a pointless ... point? I like crmaris stance.



EarthDog said:


> (actually I think TPU is in there too).



Damned straight! JG and TPU does the best PSU reviews.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> No.
> 
> 3770K @ 4.9GHz 1.5v
> 2 7970's @ 1200/1800 1,3x volts (maybe 1700, the clocks I almost beat your 3 cards with in 3d11, LOL!)
> ...



You underestimate the max power draws

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7970_X_Turbo/26.html

Maximum is at 348W for his clocks here

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_570_Sonic_Platinum/26.html

His exact card is 325W max here

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/04/23/intel-core-i7-3770k-review/8

OCed seems to be about 80W more for a 3770k so you can assume 125-150W after OC

Total of that is 800-825W + like 25~50W for the rest of the system I guess? That actually totals around 850W right there

Maybe your measurements were not done when truly maxing out your CPU and GPUs


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't forget when using PSU calc's to select 100% load and minimum 5% capacitor aging (I use 15%)

I always add 100w - 150w on top of the calc reccomendations, no PSU failures to date  Knock on wood


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> You underestimate the max power draws
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7970_X_Turbo/26.html
> 
> ...



my psu was 800w said on case capable of max draw constant 780w i know i blew the doors off, the psu was good, just not good when stressed i had it for 2 years


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> my psu was 800w said on case capable of max draw constant 780w i know i blew the doors off, the psu was good, just not good when stressed i had it for 2 years



Noone uses their system at max power draw, but I just was pointing out that a 750W PSU is not sufficient for your build. Even though max power draw is around 800-850W, I would still say 850W PSU is enough because realistically you'll probably max out around the 725-750W area

In my experience, a *good* PSU should last around 6 years of 24/7 without to much problem or 8-10 years of 8-10 hours a day. A great awesome psu usually can do 8-10 years of 24/7. But for that to happen you usually want to limit your maximum power draw (not actual max, the max you would realistically do) to 80% of the PSUs capacity, if you REALLY want it to last that long you take the actual max.

So if your realistic max power draw is 700W, you'd want 875W. I'm assuming you don't mind if your PSU doesn't last 8+ years so  850W quality PSU does the job great


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Noone uses their system at max power draw, but I just was pointing out that a 750W PSU is not sufficient for your build. Even though max power draw is around 800-850W, I would still say 850W PSU is enough because realistically you'll probably max out around the 725-750W area
> 
> In my experience, a *good* PSU should last around 6 years of 24/7 without to much problem or 8-10 years of 8-10 hours a day. A great awesome psu usually can do 8-10 years of 24/7. But for that to happen you usually want to limit your maximum power draw (not actual max, the max you would realistically do) to 80% of the PSUs capacity



thats why i want the most realiable 1kw psu  so i have head room, and can upgrade later on, im probably going to have 3 gpus in here hd8970, 7970 and gtx 570^^


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

haha sounds good. Do look at jonnyguru.com so you can judge for yourself and not just what we say

I base myself of these 3 reviews to understand what a good psu is



Spoiler



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=184
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=165
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=153



I especially like low ripple and low Voltage fluctiation (ie: less than 1% on the 12V rail? HELL YEAH)

damn it now I am going to check out of curiosity lol


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

i plan on getting an asrock Z77 extreme11 mobo so ill have maaany slots for extra stuff


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> You underestimate the max power draws
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7970_X_Turbo/26.html
> 
> ...


Excellent post and if he was running 100% on both CPU and GPU, (like F@H for example) things may get closer to 800W at the wall. That said:

The first link and result is quite odd to me. Again, power limit on the card is 20% so how can it go THAT much over? Why does that result fit between DUAL GPU cards? Doesnt make sense at all. And I would guess its a typo... should be 248W? I'll run Furmark on the card tonight and see what I get...

The second link is Furmark... Wiz even states its an unrealistic load. When F@H on the GPU only I cant come close to that number and gaming is WAY less than that.

In the last link, they are using an 85% efficient PSU and their results are taken from the wall and includes the entire system. So at minimum, take 45W off that value there which puts you at ~200W for the system on a load you wont reach (Prime95). Im hitting 235W at the wall F@H with a 3770K @ 4.5GHz (same system as above with both 7970's idling, water pump pumping, 6 fans (2 deltas), and 5 HDD's (2 SSD's).

My apologies to all if I missed he was folding or something.


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2012)

OCZ ZX Series 1250W Fully-Modular 80PLUS Gold High...

$199 after mail-in rebate. If you're planning on going crazy with cards and whatnot it might be a good buy.

EDIT: Oh wait:

SeaSonic X-1250 1250W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80...

$219 after rebate. Hum hum.


----------



## McSteel (Dec 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thats why i want the most realiable 1kw psu  so i have head room, and can upgrade later on, im probably going to have 3 gpus in here hd8970, 7970 and gtx 570^^



On the other hand, have you noticed how power draw has gone down, all-round? CPU, GPU, even swiching to SSDs is lowering the total power requirements... I'd say you don't need to go above a HQ 850W unit, as in most cases when people "futureproof/leave headroom", they never use what they left aside.

The longevity of a PSU is dictated by it's thermal design and thermal resilience. If it has a good enough, long-lasting fan, HQ japanese capacitors, and doesn't have any major hotspots (i.e. areas with insufficient airflow or heatsinking), it's bound to last 10+ years. The Seasonic PSU that I suggested is rated for 850W @ 50°C intake air temperature, 7 years 24/7 operation. So you don't really have to worry if you run it at ~800W 1-4 hours a day. Actually, you don't have to worry even if you run it at full 850W at all times, with brief excursions to above 900W.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> the fireworks were impressive but my default 800w solytech psu that came with the case couldnt handle *my GTX 570 folding* and HD7970 gaming at the same time.... any recocmmendations for my setup? budget 220 and read my system specs to see what i have + the gtx 570



Yes he does fold and I stated that realistically he still wouldn't hit that 850W, but he def could get close to the 750W

WOW that AX1200i is incredible http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=300

gotta check the other PSUs but wow, I haven't seen that great performance ever. ofc it's probably 300$+ :/


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Yes he does fold and I stated that realistically he still wouldn't hit that 850W, but he def could get close to the 750W
> 
> WOW that AX1200i is incredible http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=300
> 
> gotta check the other PSUs but wow, I haven't seen that great performance ever. ofc it's probably 300$+ :/



$329 on Newegg.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Yes he does fold and I stated that realistically he still wouldn't hit that 850W, but he def could get close to the 750W
> 
> WOW that AX1200i is incredible http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=300
> 
> gotta check the other PSUs but wow, I haven't seen that great performance ever. ofc it's probably 300$+ :/


He folds with one card, not the entire system... but I see where it could get closer to 750W.

850W FTW in this case.. 3 cards, go 1KW. 1.2KW is still a monumental waste of cash (@ $250 anyway).


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

If I were looking for a 1KW PSU, I'd still pay up to a 100$ price premium for this... I'm just drooling over the perfectness of that PSU. It's the type of PSU that lasts 15+ years and gives you the absolute best OCs etc etc

WARNING, I always get overkill and overspend when I know I'm getting a great product

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008Q7HUR0/?tag=tec06d-20

299.99 Free Ship at amazon


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> No.
> 
> 3770K @ 4.9GHz 1.5v
> 2 7970's @ 1200/1800 1,3x volts (maybe 1700, the clocks I almost beat your 3 cards with in 3d11, LOL!)
> ...



My 3770K and 2 x 7970's peaked at 775 watts with a watt o meter. YES

Pushing a PSU over 90% will end up with the same result he has now. Nough said.


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> My 3770K and 2 x 7970's peaked at 775 watts with a watt o meter. YES



What did you do with it? Gaming, stresstesting, FURMARKING?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

Frick said:


> What did you do with it? Gaming, stresstesting, FURMARKING?



Full stressed. Furmark will not stress GPU's enough. I tried. 3Dmark 11 ran 775 watts at peak with 2 cards. I do run 5 x Ultra Kaze 3000RPM fans with the system too with 2 x MCP655. CPU overclocked at 4.8GHz and GPU's 1250/1600 at about 1.25 volts.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

what were the clocks on the cpu n gpus?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Full stressed. Furmark will not stress GPU's enough. I tried. 3Dmark 11 ran 775 watts at peak with 2 cards. I do run 5 x Ultra Kaze 3000RPM fans with the system too with 2 x MCP655.



Dunno why people furmark. Its bad for the card.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> what were the clocks on the cpu n gpus?





Edited above post. Look up.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> If I were looking for a 1KW PSU, I'd still pay up to a 100$ price premium for this... I'm just drooling over the perfectness of that PSU. It's the type of PSU that lasts 15+ years and gives you the absolute best OCs etc etc
> 
> WARNING, I always get overkill and overspend when I know I'm getting a great product
> 
> ...


One other thing... http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/Z77X-UP7/12.html

96W for the CPU ONLY at 4.6GHz.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dunno why people furmark. Its bad for the card.



unless you do it for 1hr+ straight or the card goes 90+C it doesn't really make a difference


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

my psu with cat, blurry but i dont have good cam


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Full stressed. Furmark will not stress GPU's enough. I tried. 3Dmark 11 ran 775 watts at peak with 2 cards. I do run 5 x Ultra Kaze 3000RPM fans with the system too with 2 x MCP655. CPU overclocked at 4.8GHz and GPU's 1250/1600 at about 1.25 volts.


Well, 24 of those watts came from the extra pump, LOL!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> One other thing... http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/Z77X-UP7/12.html
> 
> 96W for the CPU ONLY at 4.6GHz.



fair enough... take 25W off my calculations? lol

idk if 1.3V is alot or not though, but seems right since he only ocs to 4.4

max is still 325 + 350W for GPUs + 100W max for CPU + 25-50W for the rest = 800-825W


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thats why i want the most realiable 1kw psu  so i have head room, and can upgrade later on, im probably going to have 3 gpus in here hd8970, 7970 and gtx 570^^



3 x 7970's peaked at almost 1100 watts watts BTW. CPU/GPU overclocked and overvolted. It you go 3 cards, I recommend 1100 watt or higher. This will give you head room.

Why 8970 plus 7970. You will not be able to crossfire them you know...


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> 3 x 7970's peaked at almost 1100 watts watts BTW. CPU/GPU overclocked and overvolted. It you go 3 cards, I recommend 1100 watt or higher. This will give you head room.
> 
> Why 8970 plus 7970. You will not be able to crossfire them you know...



folding probably


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> fair enough... take 25W off my calculations? lol
> 
> idk if 1.3V is alot or not though, but seems right since he only ocs to 4.4
> 
> max is still 325 + 350W for GPUs + 100W max for CPU + 25-50W for the rest = 800-825W


LOL, that site said like 224W for the system while his said 163W. 





> max is still 325 + 350W for GPUs + 100W max for CPU + 25-50W for the rest = 800-825W


Naaa, that 348W value has to be a typo... do you thnk that makes sense that it is landing between a 590/690/6990? I believe that card still has OCP/OVP on it...I mean even the matrix didnt test that high... or the Lightning...

I dont know... poor TF... he has his information he needs!!!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

Most sites said 210W for the system so idk why.

But you agree that my calculations for max are about right yes?


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm crunching 24/7 on a Corsair HX850 (the older Silver rated version)

Here's the newer Gold rated 2012 model:
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...

6x 6+2 PCIE connectors, 7 yr warranty, very good reviews on them- what's not to like 

and iirc a member here had a Corsair blow on him a few years ago and Corsair reimbursed him for some of the hardware he lost....


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> he still wouldn't hit that 850W, but he def could get close to the 750W



He HAD a solytech 800W. He probably hit around 700 and the PSU popped. A good 800W PSU or even 750W would have been perfectly fine. That's the lesson here. And anyway don't these PSUs supposed to have overload protection?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm crunching 24/7 on a Corsair HX850 (the older Silver rated version)
> 
> Here's the newer Gold rated 2012 model:
> CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...
> ...



Crazyeyes had a TX Corsair fry 3 GPU's.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Most sites said 210W for the system so idk why.
> 
> But you agree that my calculations for max are about right yes?


I think the truth lay between your results and mine, LOL! The GPU value you listed here doesnt seem right at all... and Furmark is entirely an unrealistic load as Wiz anyway, so its absolute worst case above and beyond folding.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

Also, drdeathx basically confirms that the max per GPU is 300W+ as 775 vs 1100W between 2 and 3 cards

and @Crap Daddy

Who wants to have a 750W at around 100% all the time?

Also, @EarthDog, that sound about right. I have said the same I agree Furmark is more than what you can actually do. but to me 750W is too close for comfort, you want 850W if you don't want to add anything or 1.2K if you actually want to add another high-end card


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I think the truth lay between your results and mine, LOL! The GPU value you listed here doesnt seem right at all... and Furmark is entirely an unrealistic load as Wiz anyway, so its absolute worst case above and beyond folding.



Its not only realistic but its damaging. Damn benchmark should be banned.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Who wants to have a 750W at around 100% all the time?



Of course not, I was just saying that it should not have exploded.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Of course not, I was just saying that it should not have exploded.



Oh, that's just because his PSU was Crap (hehe pun not intended)


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Also, drdeathx basically confirms that the max per GPU is 300W+ as 775 vs 1100W between 2 and 3 cards
> 
> and @Crap Daddy
> 
> Who wants to have a 750W at around 100% all the time?


Perhaps I am missing something, but again, these cards can only go 20% over their power limit with the power slider. How can that be 300W+? TDP is 210 or 215W IIRC... thats like 250/260W, no?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not only realistic but its damaging. Damn benchmark should be banned.


Agree. There was a reason that Nvidia (fermi) throttled on that benchmark...err stress test.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2012)

maybe it's disabled?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

ONly on the Asus cards and Lightning can that happen though.. He has Sapphire? I dont recall that being able to happen on those cards, but never had a Toxic or anything...

His PSU is gold vs platinum, he has an extra pump, we have different mobo and ram (mine was tested at 2666Mhz but ram is negligible in it all)... and perhaps his KaW is on the fritz (or mine is!!! haha!). The first 3 can explaine the 40W difference in our peak results. But what I was calling shens on was the 800 number he mentioned initially.

EDIT: We also dont know what speed his CPU was at when he mentions that number... I know he did some sub zero testing, but not sure if that is where he captured that larger value.

EDIT2: 4.8Ghz... disregard. 

EDIT3: 





> Pushing a PSU over 90% will end up with the same result he has now. Nough said.


I take exception to this as well.. I asked JG's own Oklahoma Wolf if he expects a quality PSU to run at 100% load for the its warratied life and he said yes. Shit PSU's like he has, I wouldnt expect it to either. But a quality PSU damn well better (not that I would run it up there myself, but it SHOULD work with QUALITY PSU's).


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Most sites said 210W for the system so idk why.
> 
> But you agree that my calculations for max are about right yes?



You do not need to calculate. I did it live.



EarthDog said:


> I think the truth lay between your results and mine, LOL! The GPU value you listed here doesnt seem right at all... and Furmark is entirely an unrealistic load as Wiz anyway, so its absolute worst case above and beyond folding.



No  he is estimating, the truth is between yours and mine. LOL



n-ster said:


> folding probably



I said peak. Do you comprend? it is not like you own 2 or 3 7970's and can give exact info.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 6, 2012)

please dont triple post. If you need help with the edit function PM me and we can sort it out.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> please dont triple post. If you need help with the edit function PM me and we can sort it out.


What happened to the automerge doublepost feature this place used to have?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 6, 2012)

no idea


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 6, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> What happened to the automerge doublepost feature this place used to have?



I never knew we had one.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2012)

well its pretty safe to say im going to sleep at a normal hour tonight... lol


----------



## cdawall (Dec 6, 2012)

I would grab one of the superflower platinum based units. For the price they are the best bang for the bunch u it's out there. Rosewell has quite a few lines that are superflower based and none of them seem to have issues even with a 110% overload in a 45+ degree c case.


----------



## McSteel (Dec 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not only realistic but its damaging. Damn benchmark should be banned.



Both ATi/AMD and nVidia limit FurMark's GPU utilization. It can be circumvented, sure, but then that's the card's owner's choice. You can ban guns, drugs or giving whiskey to dogs - if a person really wants to do it, they'll find a way.



Crap Daddy said:


> He HAD a solytech 800W. He probably hit around 700 and the PSU popped. A good 800W PSU or even 750W would have been perfectly fine. That's the lesson here. And anyway don't these PSUs supposed to have overload protection?



Solytech is actually capable of producing a decent unit, when motivated (pressed hard) enough. PowerColor's PSUs are all built by Solytech, and they're OK(ish). Extreme 850W, Extreme 1000W, Gaming 600W

The above is *not* a recommendation, I already gave one, it's just further proof that one needs to be informed about an individual product, rather than rely on brand reputation or product line reputation.

Well, except when it comes to high-end Seasonics, Deltas and Flextronics.


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 7, 2012)

Get either a Corsair or Seasonic


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

As mentioned earlier, Corsair AX-1000 is $199. Problem solved for 2 cards.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 7, 2012)

There is a bit of a price premium on the Seasonic Platinum 1000w but it has worked pretty well for me so far. Fan barely kicks on drawing ~550-watts from the wall with a nice full overclock not to mention that a 7 year warranty is pretty awesome.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

should run the the nearest best buy or PC retailer and buy a decent PSU to test your equipment with then once your done take it back.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> This one was a $99 several times recently. Design's been around for a few years but is excellent. SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ...




Agreed 110% here!!! Even at the current $150 it is a great buy. I have two of these currently. One of them is in a AMD 4x4 (4 quad core) server system running the 4 cooling fans, 3 hard drives, two 240mm fans, and a 8800GTX!! It has been in the system for about a year and has never farted once!!

I have my figures crossed that it didn't take anything else with it man.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> should run the the nearest best buy or PC retailer and buy a decent PSU to test your equipment with then once your done take it back.



rofl that would be hilarious buy a psu just to use it to see if my superior hardware is still working then return the peice of shit because its not worth keeping, then bestbuy has to sell as an open box item 10% off haha


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> should run the the nearest best buy or PC retailer and buy a decent PSU to test your equipment with then once your done take it back.





T4C Fantasy said:


> rofl that would be hilarious buy a psu just to use it to see if my superior hardware is still working then return the peice of shit because its not worth keeping, then bestbuy has to sell as an open box item 10% off haha



 That actually a killer idea.  That would at least tell you if anything else is wrong before spending a bunch on a quality unit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Seriously, the OP doesn't need a 1000w PSU.  The HX850 in my main rig handled two GTX470s, and the HX850 in Rig4 has handled a GTX470 and GTX465 and now two GTX470s folding 24/7.  You don't need anything more than a quality 850w unless you are planning 3 or 4 graphics cards at the same time.  Otherwise, with just two cards an HX850 will be fine.



T4C Fantasy said:


> rofl that would be hilarious buy a psu just to use it to see if my superior hardware is still working then return the peice of shit because its not worth keeping, then bestbuy has to sell as an open box item 10% off haha



Best Buy carries halfway decent PSUs, mine even stocks some Corsairs.  They just overcharge for them.

And they really don't even overcharge that much for them, they are only $10-15 more than newegg, sometimes the same price but newegg has a $10 MIR or something to make the price cheaper.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 7, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> You do not need to calculate. I did it live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said folding for the reason of getting a 8970 and keeping the 7970 (you said why 8970, you cant crossfire) well the answer is prob that hell keep it to fold

the reviews for the gpu aren't estimates, the only estimating I've done is on the cpu and the rest of the system is not gunna be the same for you and him anyhow. On top of that my numbers aren't far from EarthDogs numbers. Do not forget I was looking at maximum consumption not real world

OP wants headroom for a third card so while 850 is perfect for now, 1Kw is bare minimum if he wants a 3rd card, I'd suggest a 1.2kw even


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I said folding for the reason of getting a 8970 and keeping the 7970 (you said why 8970, you cant crossfire) well the answer is prob that hell keep it to fold
> 
> the reviews for the gpu aren't estimates, the only estimating I've done is on the cpu and the rest of the system is not gunna be the same for you and him anyhow. On top of that my numbers aren't far from EarthDogs numbers. Do not forget I was looking at maximum consumption not real world
> 
> OP wants headroom for a third card so while 850 is perfect for now, 1Kw is bare minimum if he wants a 3rd card, I'd suggest a 1.2kw even





I used a watt o meter on 3 cards and max draw was 1100 watts. 1000 watts would be pushing it... 1100 watt would do the trick . 1200 yes would be better.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 7, 2012)

yea, I just don't see many 1.1KW PSUs that's why I said 1.2, besides, the 1.2KW would last longer

I say that is you have the money, why not overspend, at lest you have piece of mind


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2012)

Another Seasonic vote .. Mine is a oem though PC&Power and been using before i had my 2900XT and it's been faultless,  however been past it's 5 year warranty makes me feel like i should get a new one even if i have had 0 issue's with it.



m1dg3t said:


> I like my Ocz 850w ZX... If you can find it on rebate for $130 - $140 get it!
> 
> Everybody here is gonna suggest seasonic or corsair. They are overhyped IMO




Seasonic is not over hyped they do what they say they can do..


----------



## n-ster (Dec 7, 2012)

I can agree that the midrange Corsair might be overhyped, but the high end Corsairs, seasonics etc are godly


----------



## Ghost (Dec 7, 2012)

Tl;dr

Seasonic Platinum 860W (or Corsair AX860) should be enough.

Corsair AX860i if you want Corsair Link stuff.

Seasonic X 1050W if you think 860W won't be enough.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

n-ster said:


> yea, I just don't see many 1.1KW PSUs that's why I said 1.2, besides, the 1.2KW would last longer
> 
> I say that is you have the money, why not overspend, at lest you have piece of mind



Yup. I have a Nexus 1100W and love it.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2012)

I am a firm believer in the Corsair AX series.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 7, 2012)

Nexus makes silent products. That's it. Their PSUs are usually average to crappy.

Funny how TT gave RX-1.1k Gold a 98% performance rating even though its results sucked
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3452/nexus_rx_1_1k_1100_watt_gold_modular_power_supply/index5.html



HammerON said:


> I am a firm believer in the Corsair AX series.



Or Seasonic X/Platinum, on which AXs are based.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 7, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Best Buy carries halfway decent PSUs, mine even stocks some Corsairs. They just overcharge for them.



Four years ago I got a Corsair GS800 from Best Buy for 110 USD. Wasn't a bad price at the time consider I drove through a snow storm for an hour to get it, back when I was still living in Plymouth. +1 to Seasonic. Do you know exactly how much your rig was drawing from the wall? Did you ever test with a kill-a-watt?


----------



## deejeta (Dec 7, 2012)

wtf? why would anyone use a shitty psu like that with a 570 and 7970.

were you trolling? come on man check out those amps on the 12v rails....

far out man, at least you have seen the light and ordered a seasonic.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Do you know exactly how much your rig was drawing from the wall? Did you ever test with a kill-a-watt?



Rig4 is currently drawing ~750w from the wall with the two GTX470s as well as the Phenom II X6 folding.


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 7, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Seasonic is not over hyped they do what they say they can do..



Overhyped/overpriced, whats the difference? Never said they were bad PSUs.

I could sit here and circle jerk Ocz like everyone else does with Seasonic/Corsair, but why?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 7, 2012)

OCZ PSU's? To me, that's like, to continue your curious analogy, circle jerking to a hot model (Seasonic/Corsair X/AX series, Zippy, Kingwin Lazer, to name a few great models) vs a run of the mill woman. Some people prefer to pay for the best regardless if something frighteningly mediocre will work. 

There is a reason those PSU's are priced higher, and that is because for the majority of units in the line, if not all, they 'peform' better on the scope and in the hotbox than a lot of lesser units.


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 7, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> OCZ PSU's? No you cant, LOL! Well, that's like, to continue your curious analogy, circle jerking to a model (Seasonic/Corsair X/AX series, Zippy, Kingwin Lazer, to name a few great models) vs a run of the mill woman. Some people prefer to pay for the best regardless if something frighteningly mediocre will work.



Yes I can actually, and any other non-fanboy could do the same. Would I use Seasonic/Corsair? Absolutely! Would I use them when I can get similar for much less? Absolutely not. 

That said, everyone troll me now for reccomending Ocz PSUs


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 7, 2012)

Somehow fascinated by this thread I got myself today a device that shows some numbers on power consumption at the wall.  

So, my i5 machine (six mechanical HDD inside) draws 120W when idle. Far Cry3 load (4.2 OC turbo on the CPU and 800MHz on the GTX570) goes up to around 380W.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Yes I can actually, and any other non-fanboy could do the same. Would I use Seasonic/Corsair? Absolutely! Would I use them when I can get similar for much less? Absolutely not.
> 
> That said, everyone troll me now for reccomending Ocz PSUs



No, just no. I'm not saying all OCZs are bad. I do often recommend ZS 550W series for low budget builds since at least where I live it is quite a bit cheaper than Seasonic based PSUs. There are no top notch OCZ PSUs ZX series is as good as it gets. BUT...

... OCZ ZX 850W and Seasonic X 850W, for example, cost about the same. SS X is superior to ZX. The choice here is obvious. You'd have to be an idiot to choose ZX over SS X in this example.

But if you got ZX for a significantly lower price, congratulations and enjoy. Just don't stick it in our faces. It's not as good as what Seasonic has to offer.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 7, 2012)

It'as like comparing a run of th emill TX series from Corsair to a much better HX or AX series

It's different classes


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2012)

Ghost said:


> No, just no. I'm not saying all OCZs are bad. I do often recommend ZS 550W series for low budget builds since at least where I live it is quite a bit cheaper than Seasonic based PSUs. There are no top notch OCZ PSUs ZX series is as good as it gets. BUT...
> 
> ... OCZ ZX 850W and Seasonic X 850W, for example, cost about the same. SS X is superior to ZX. The choice here is obvious. You'd have to be an idiot to choose ZX over SS X in this example.
> 
> But if you got ZX for a significantly lower price, congratulations and enjoy. Just don't stick it in our faces. It's not as good as what Seasonic has to offer.



I would buy the Rosewill 1000w for the same price.

Rosewill LIGHTNING Series LIGHTNING-1000 1000W Con...

It's as good if not better than the seasonic. Go superflowers platinum platform.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 8, 2012)

n-ster said:


> It'as like comparing a run of th emill TX*CX* series from Corsair to a much better HX or AX series
> 
> It's different classes



FTFY

The TX series is very close to the HX series, they are still top notch units.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2012)

meh I disagree, the voltage regulation and ripple suppression are far apart, and the overall quality of the unit is much better and the HX will last much lonnger


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 8, 2012)

Ghost said:


> Nexus makes silent products. That's it. Their PSUs are usually average to crappy.
> 
> Funny how TT gave RX-1.1k Gold a 98% performance rating even though its results sucked
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3452/nexus_rx_1_1k_1100_watt_gold_modular_power_supply/index5.html
> ...





LOL, A lot you know. Nexus higher watt PSU's actually perform well and quiet. Love peeps that spirt stuff out and never touched one.  The RX-1100 is 80 plus gold too.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 8, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> LOL, A lot you know. Nexus higher watt PSU's actually perform well and quiet. Love peeps that spirt stuff out and never touched one.  The RX-1100 is 80 plus gold too.



everyone mentions HX RX TX, wtf does all this mean, personally im a numbers guy, cant they just do psus in generation form usingn umbers,  whats the newest generation of psus?

some say this model is based off of an AX then off sprong from a TX like wtf lol

its actually odd to me to see that psu choices are alot harder than gpu choosing....


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 8, 2012)

n-ster said:


> meh I disagree, the voltage regulation and ripple suppression are far apart, and the overall quality of the unit is much better and the HX will last much lonnger



The HX850 and TX850 both keep the ripple under 25mV, so no the ripple suppression is not far apart, it is freakin' great on both.  And the parts between the two are pretty similar.  The HX uses Nippon Chemi-Con caps, while the TX uses a mix of Nippon Chemi-Con and Rubycon.  All good components(some even consider Rubycon to be a little better than Nippon caps).  The TX is a Seasonic and the HX is a CWT.  I don't see anything in the TX that says it won't last just as long as the HX.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> The HX850 and TX850 both keep the ripple under 25mV, so no the ripple suppression is not far apart, it is freakin' great on both.  And the parts between the two are pretty similar.  The HX uses Nippon Chemi-Con caps, while the TX uses a mix of Nippon Chemi-Con and Rubycon.  All good components(some even consider Rubycon to be a little better than Nippon caps).  The TX is a Seasonic and the HX is a CWT.  I don't see anything in the TX that says it won't last just as long as the HX.



You can however buy the same units from other companies for the same or lower prices. CWT and Seasonic both make many many more companies units. Honestly the Antec HCP built by Delta are better than both in ripple suppression, load testing etc.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 8, 2012)

besides looking for reviews for which psu is best, where do we look to see which psu adopts a new technology to help improve on the psu as a whole


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> The HX850 and TX850 both keep the ripple under 25mV, so no the ripple suppression is not far apart, it is freakin' great on both.  And the parts between the two are pretty similar.  The HX uses Nippon Chemi-Con caps, while the TX uses a mix of Nippon Chemi-Con and Rubycon.  All good components(some even consider Rubycon to be a little better than Nippon caps).  The TX is a Seasonic and the HX is a CWT.  I don't see anything in the TX that says it won't last just as long as the HX.



idk ill go see the reviews, I haven't seen the V2 ones I g uess? or maybee it's the other way arounnd idk ill go check


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 8, 2012)

i ordered the Seasonic Platinum 1000, i hope not to be disapointed


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2012)

You won't be  awesome PSU

@newtekie1

see I saw this: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=73 and really wasn't impressed with the ripple, I'm going to go see the V2 and the 850W versions

wow the V2 are much better o.o


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 8, 2012)

is it true that because the secondary went on my psu that the risk of me losing something else is low?


----------



## Frick (Dec 8, 2012)

n-ster said:


> see I saw this: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=73 and really wasn't impressed with the ripple, I'm going to go see the V2 and the 850W versions
> 
> wow the V2 are much better o.o



That's the old one, the new one fares way better there. 30mV on +12V anyone?

EDIT: Oh wait didn't see that last line. 

But yeah PSU's generally are getting better and better.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm used to the old gen where the HX and the XFX XXX silver are some of the top of the line PSUs lol

now they are midrange like wow lol

Between the AX and the AXi there's a HUGE difference too wow. I really like the AX860i... I think something similar will be my next PSU


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 8, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i ordered the Seasonic Platinum 1000, i hope not to be disapointed



Gr8 choice


----------



## n-ster (Dec 8, 2012)

The only part of the seasonic platinum 1000 that isnt PERFECT is the ripple surpression. No where near bad but nowhere near the perfection of <20mV that some have either. The seasonic hits about 50mV

but it's at a good price so who cares


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 8, 2012)

That story can continue forever Seasonic is worse in one thing CORSAIR in second. Buy cheaper and longer warranty or choose favorite brand between that two no mistake, Gold or Platinum never mind.
I was stunned with video clip where SS 1000 XP hold 1320W... But I love CORSAIR more and both need moddiy cables or some expert to make MDPC-X sleeve without srink and that is lot ot job and not easy and not cheap...


----------



## McSteel (Dec 8, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i ordered the Seasonic Platinum 1000, i hope not to be disapointed



Well, if you end up disappointed with the SS-1000XP, then you are a bigger spoiled conceited elitist than Steve Jobs ever was. 



T4C Fantasy said:


> is it true that because the secondary went on my psu that the risk of me losing something else is low?



Actually, based on what you described, it's the primary that went out. When the PSU secondary goes, depending on the reaction time of protection IC, there very well may be collateral damage.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 9, 2012)

McSteel said:


> Well, if you end up disappointed with the SS-1000XP, then you are a bigger spoiled conceited elitist than Steve Jobs ever was.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, based on what you described, it's the primary that went out. When the PSU secondary goes, depending on the reaction time of protection IC, there very well may be collateral damage.



ahh ok so my stuff should be saved then since the primary went?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> You can however buy the same units from other companies for the same or lower prices. CWT and Seasonic both make many many more companies units. Honestly the Antec HCP built by Delta are better than both in ripple suppression, load testing etc.



You are right.  However, I won't touch an Antec unit again in my life.  Antec's absolute shit service has totally burned me.  I've had no less than 3 Antec units fail on me, and successfully RMAed *0*.  First when I contacted them they tried to say the units were out of warranty.  Then after I proved they were still in warranty they said I had print out their RMA form, fill it out, and email it to them along with the original invoice.  Then after a few days of not hearing back after sending that stuff in they said they couldn't open pdfs...seriously.  So I sent them jpgs and they said they can't accept jpgs because they are easily edited...wtf.  Finally they told me to fax them.  After faxing them they said the faxes weren't high enough quality.  After faxing them a second time they finally accepted them and issued me the RMA, at which point they told me that because the units came with cases I would have to ship the case back with the unit!

I'll take the awesome Corsair units and awesome Corsair tech support over Antec's marginally better unit and total shit tech support.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2012)

Also, don't Corsair etc make CWT, Seasonic etc do the PSUs to the spec Corsair says to do them? so just because it comes out of CWT it does necessarily mean another CWT PSU will be nearly as good


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Also, don't Corsair etc make CWT, Seasonic etc do the PSUs to the spec Corsair says to do them? so just because it comes out of CWT it does necessarily mean another CWT PSU will be nearly as good



Absolutely right, in fact CWT used to be known for making some rather shit power supplies too.  But they have to make Corsairs units up to Corsairs quality standards, so a Corsair CWT based unit will be good.  Even the CX series isn't all that bad for what they are.  I'd have no problem dropping a CX unit into a cheap build, and I'd expect it to last for a good long life.  For $19.99 you can pick up a CX430 and put it in a budget build and it will far outlast any unit twice the price.  Plus the new v3 CX series units are all 80+ Bronze now, which is really nice.  It would be hard to find a $20 unit that is even 80+ certified, forget 80+ Bronze.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2012)

idkk about V3 but the old school CX400 seems to be much better than the CX430


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Also, don't Corsair etc make CWT, Seasonic etc do the PSUs to the spec Corsair says to do them? so just because it comes out of CWT it does necessarily mean another CWT PSU will be nearly as good



Yes that being said CWT has many many companies that make good units.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2012)

n-ster said:


> idkk about V3 but the old school CX400 seems to be much better than the CX430



I agree, I have an oldschool CX400, and I'm disappointed that they replaced it with the CX430 because the CX400 was a better unit.  However, the CX430 is still a good unit when used appropriately.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 9, 2012)

CX430 is also much cheaper though so I guess you get what you pay for


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2012)

n-ster said:


> CX430 is also much cheaper though so I guess you get what you pay for



Very true, you would never find the CX400 for $20.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

PSU just came in today and NONE of my hardware Fried!!!!!!!!!!!! im so happy and relieved now


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2012)

That is great!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

old psu power connector completely blew up and had a last hurrah when I tried to remove it from the wall, it decided to blow up again!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 11, 2012)

Good to hear. Is that a Seasonic T-shirt in the box?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> PSU just came in today and NONE of my hardware Fried!!!!!!!!!!!! im so happy and relieved now



NICE MAN! Congrat! This is awesome, and thats a FU#KING NICE PSU!

Now do you see what a good PSU looks like?

On a side note can you take apart your blown PSU and show us the blown up guts?!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> PSU just came in today and NONE of my hardware Fried!!!!!!!!!!!! im so happy and relieved now



Great news!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Good to hear. Is that a Seasonic T-shirt in the box?



nah man its packed nicely! it came with a nap sack to hold the wires and came with a screw driver too, man pretty cool details on box too.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> NICE MAN! Congrat! This is awesome, and thats a FU#KING NICE PSU!
> 
> Now do you see what a good PSU looks like?
> 
> On a side note can you take apart your blown PSU and show us the blown up guts?!



the blown psu

last pic shows the popped circuit


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> the blown psu
> 
> last pic shows the popped circuit



WOW man I have never seen such sloppy solder like that.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Dec 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WOW man I have never seen such sloppy solder like that.




Wave solder machine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Wave solder machine.



There are so many globs the damn conveyor must have broke.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

my happy pc


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 11, 2012)

corsair tx, hx, or ax are good


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> corsair tx, hx, or ax are good



Its a seasonic..


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its a seasonic..



I never knew that.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

more happiness


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> more happiness



Run some serious benched on it man, and get some hard gaming in. Make sure everything is ok.


----------



## McSteel (Dec 11, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> the blown psu
> 
> last pic shows the popped circuit



More pics, when you have the time for it, and after you clean the PSU up a bit, would be most welcome and appreciated... 

Oh, and I told you everything would be fine 
Loud bangs are your best friend, if/when a PSU decides to crap out


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 11, 2012)

McSteel said:


> More pics, when you have the time for it, and after you clean the PSU up a bit, would be most welcome and appreciated...
> 
> Oh, and I told you everything would be fine
> Loud bangs are your best friend, if/when a PSU decides to crap out



Yep, PSU failures are like passing gas; Silent = deadly 

Gratz on not losing any hardware


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats bro!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 11, 2012)

I had a explosion that killed the disk controller and one drive immediately, then one failed in a couple months.

nothing quite like the oh shit feeling when sparks come out.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 12, 2012)

Happy to see your hardware is alive and running.

And that's a really nice PSU. Good looks, and reliable!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> more happiness



Glad you got her running again
Now if you really want to stress test that new PSU try crunching those AMD cards in World Community Grid


----------

